# The Joshua Tree



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, so following on from this thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=200330

I went to find an abandoned home of a slightly deranged hermit in the Joshua Tree Natl Park


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Fantastic shots again :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

wooooow! Those are awesome! There poster perfect, but that place looks a little scary lol, looks asthough there were people there and within seconds they vanished.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

class


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome pics G.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome. Crisp yet punchy, well exposed in what looked very bright sun. Great stuff.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cheers guys, it was 82 degrees and the sun was absolutely blazing, not ideal conditions. There was also not another person around for miles!!!


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

dubnut71 said:


> There was also not another person around for miles!!!


Are you sure? Have you not seen _The Hills Have Eyes_?



I love places like that. Not quite the same in the North East of England though, under grey skies..


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

"fill in with marking pen or crayon" 

Really like the record, "fixin' maa ray-dee-oo" and Mickey Mouse. 

Bret


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> "fill in with marking pen or crayon"
> 
> Really like the record, "fixin' maa ray-dee-oo" and Mickey Mouse.
> 
> Bret


I liked the mickey too, first time I have ever seen one with added intestines, very "anti disney"!! The guy who 's property it was is properly nuts though......


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Amazing shots and that must have been dam spooky not a soul going around.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

butcher said:


> Are you sure? Have you not seen _The Hills Have Eyes_?


Was thinking exactly the same thing...would have been pooing myself!

Fantastic pics again :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

It was america, what's the worst that could have happened??!!??!!!

Very desolate place, a good 40 mile drive from civilisation proper and yep, a bit "hills have eyes!!!"


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet shtos ! Love the Dodge grill & wobble record shots


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

awesome and very atmospheric


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Top notch shots there mate  :thumb:

Man alive!! Look at that vinyl LP :lol:......it's been bit on the warm side then, blimey!! 

What's with that half mannequin in the box  Very creepy.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Viper said:


> Top notch shots there mate  :thumb:
> 
> Man alive!! Look at that vinyl LP :lol:......it's been bit on the warm side then, blimey!!
> 
> What's with that half mannequin in the box  Very creepy.


Yeah I think its not gonna play well if powered up! Hits over 110 in the day in summer then crashes at night so a bit of warping going on!


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> I liked the mickey too, first time I have ever seen one with added intestines, very "anti disney"!! The guy who 's property it was is properly nuts though......


Isn't that a small plastic Pluto (his pet dog) on his stomach??!!

Awesome pics, brilliant! I'm gonna go in the garden at the weekend with my iPhone (5 mega pixel you know) and try similar images:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

The Sheriff said:


> Isn't that a small plastic Pluto (his pet dog) on his stomach??!!
> 
> Awesome pics, brilliant! I'm gonna go in the garden at the weekend with my iPhone (5 mega pixel you know) and try similar images:thumb:


Now I have looked harder, yes it is a pluto dog  Never noticed that even at 1:1 when I was importing the shot!

You might get the same result, these were only taken on a 12mp camera!!


----------

